
Show HN: StaffMapper – Broadcast Your Availability - wireblitz
https://staffmapper.com/
======
bernardhalas
I see this is a resource manager, but looking closer - just human resource,
correct?

I click on "see how it works" and the information I get is very brief. Did I
understand right that the staff will have an app and they will either
interactively click or put it into calendar when exactly they are available?

Usually I'm free when my calendar is free (and my colleagues can see that). If
I want to block some time for my work or for a meeting that I'm about to
attend, then I put it to the calendar. It looks like you do the same, just in
a inverted way. Could you please shed some light if there's any added value
compared to the traditional outlook/google calendar approach?

Any chance to see some screenshots or a video?

If you want feedback from more people, you can try
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange)
(disclaimer: I am associated with it).

Thank you and good luck!

